# Tips on Glazing Kitchen Cabinets



## Bob Mariani

Glazing I've used was applied after the sealer but before any top coats. I have no idea how you will detail the grain after a paint primer.


----------



## Rcon

You can find glazes in a spray can by Mohawk. Other manufacturers will have them as well. The idea is to spray them on (I believe you can find a brushing glaze as well but don't know any individual products to steer you to), then wipe off the excess before it dries, leaving the glaze in the crevices. You will only have a certain amount of time (depending on glaze/instructions) to apply topcoats over the glaze. Topcoats would have to be lacquer or urethane - or another clear coat compatible with your glaze. Topcoats must be sprayed so as not to damage the glaze. I don't think there is a very long open window for doing this before adhesion will become an issue. You can't glaze and leave it - it has to be topcoated. 

You will need to be sure your products are all compatible with eachother or you will have paint failure - such as blistering, peeling or chipping paint. 

If I were you, I would avoid doing a glaze and leave well enough alone - you could ruin your kitchen quite easily. I would also suggest hiring a pro to finish the job, but because you have already painted your cabinets yourself (I assume over a clearcoat), I doubt anyone will take it because there is now a high risk of paint failure and adhesion issues.


----------



## user1007

Are you trying to add a glaze coat for some sort of faux finish or do you just want to fill in existing recesses cut as a pattern into the cabinets? 

Whatever you do, remember to leave the semi-gloss alone to cure for 30 days or so before you do too much or you could have a mess. 

The Benjamin Moore glazing liquids are fine. You might like those and some artist's color and mediums at an art store better. 

As long as everything is latex at this point? You should be fine with compatibility. You can put a top coat if you want but the glazing mediums should be 100 percent acrylic anyhow. 

If it is just crevices in a pre-cut pattern? And you want the doors themselves not to have the darker color I wouldn't use a glaze? I would try an artist's brush or even better once you get used to it, a pinstriping brush or pinstriping roller with the mocha color. You could do this after the recoat time recommended. 

Try a sample first.


----------



## Lowriderchic

Im not really sure what you call the finish I want but I will try and explain. The way I understand it is first the cabinets are painted, then you apply a glaze over the entire door and wipe off the excess therefore leaving the glaze in the moldings of the mitered door. Then the final finish is sprayed with a top coat. I have read and researched this and there seems to be lots of ways to do this but Im not sure which way is the best. 
I have also considered the "General finishes Glazes" sold at Rockler. It is mixed and ready to apply and comes in a brown color that might work. Has anyone ever used this product??
So If I was to use an artist brush to do this would I still use the same glaze/mixture as I would if I was to wipe on/wipe off? Must you wait that long for the semi-gloss paint to cure?? I really appreciate you guys! Thanks to everyone who has posted a reply. I will try and get a photo soon so you can see the doors. These are newly built cabinets also. Thanks!


----------



## user1007

Lowriderchic said:


> Im not really sure what you call the finish I want but I will try and explain. The way I understand it is first the cabinets are painted, then you apply a glaze over the entire door and wipe off the excess therefore leaving the glaze in the moldings of the mitered door.
> 
> Must you wait that long for the semi-gloss paint to cure?? I really appreciate you guys! Thanks to everyone who has posted a reply. I will try and get a photo soon so you can see the doors. These are newly built cabinets also. Thanks!


Can you post a picture or URL link to the look you are trying to achieve? It would be helpful. 

As for needing to let semi-gloss cure? The surface of latex semi-gloss/gloss will harden enough that you can put an additional coat on it within hours or overnight. But the paint underneath that dry to the touch "skin" takes awhile to cure. If you start wiping away at the uncured surface with a cloth like you will probably need for glazing, you risk tearing that thin layer and digging into the curing emulsion of the paint. You did use Benjamin Moore paint so that will be more forgiving than some paint people use on this site. 

It sounds like you have done a great job on these new cabinets so far. I would not apply glazes and risk wiping them off until your base coat cures for 30 days. 

If you find a product you can tread lightly with that might be another story. Again, it will help if you can point me to what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Lowriderchic

The first photo is our work in progress and the photo of the cabinet door is the finish that I am looking for (maybee a bit darker on the glaze):thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## paintpimp

I just finished my own cabinets. I painted them with a shellac primer, followed with an acrylic latex, for the glaze I used gel stain, applied it with a brush and wiped off. It gives a different look, glazed with an antiqued look. Finally topcoat with a urethane.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## slickshift

Lowriderchic said:


> ..the photo of the cabinet door is the finish that I am looking for (maybee a bit darker on the glaze)


To get that effect I'd use a "gel stain" rather than a "glaze"

You would apply the stain, then wipe it off (where you don't want it)
As you want more stain in the recess areas, it should be pretty easy as far as faux finishes go
Just don't try too hard to wipe it off in those areas
I'd still practice to get the effect you want
If you do mess up a door, remember "your base coat is your eraser", just apply another base coat over the messed up door

I'd then apply poly over the finish to protect it


----------



## user1007

I agree that a gel stain or wax/pigment product of some sort might be the best idea. There is no reason to glaze since you want the added color in just limited areas. And note how easy it was for the other person posting pictures to get build up in the corners. Go slow and have tons of cloths strong enough you can get a putty knife into for that situation. With a wax pigment product you would not have to poly over it. Of course you will have to get the wax off if you ever want to paint over it. 

Sure you really want to do this? Your kitchen in progress photos look really nice and bright without trying this faux finish? Most real estate people I work with would tell you the look you are after is not something all would lust to have in their kitchen. No issue if you are going to live in the house forever I guess. 

Do let the paint cure before you start rubbing on it or you could be sorry. I don't mean to nag. But you will be stressing the finish a lot with either a gel stain or wax pigment product.


----------



## Lowriderchic

Thanks to all of you that have posted to this topic. Paintpimp your cabinets are beautiful, and thanks for posting the photos! So you can apply a gel stain over a painted cabinet??? I dont think I was that clear on the look that I was trying to achieve. I should have posted that I do not want to glaze the entire cabinet, I want it just in the crevices. Thanks sdsester for saying that for me  What do you guys think about "General Finishes" glaze that you can get at Rockler??? Think that would work?? Yep sdsester we are going to be here forever. Ha Ha  Merry Xmas to all!!


----------



## Bob Mariani

Yes this brand of glaze will work for the effect you want. Still coat the entire door, let sit 10-15 minutes then wipe off with a burlap cloth.


----------



## Lowriderchic

Hello everyone. Well I did a test run on my practice door using the general finishes brown glaze from Rockler. Remember this is just a test run. The Glaze is a bit thin but beautiful and a great product. I didnt have the correct brush etc...:whistling2: Just a trial run. It went well considering not having the right stuff. I am going to try it a different way like you guys suggested with a gel stain and a artist brush. So now I am off to the get stuff store to get the right stuff that I need. The door turned out good but I am also going to try a gel stain to eliminate some of the wiping off the excess glaze :thumbup:. Thanks to all who have posted!! When I get the finish that I want I will post a picture.


----------



## ponch37300

I did something similar with my cabinets this summer. Sprayed primer, paint, then glazed, then top coated. Lots of work but turned out pretty good. I just used a foam brush to wipe the glaze on and then used a cloth to wipe off excess. I bought all my stuff at sherwin williams and they were very helpful with advice since this was my first time glazing. They even had me paint a door and bring it in and they glazed it for me to show me how and make sure it was the right tint of glaze. I would recommend using a paint store like this because they know what they are talking about and can answer any question you have, it's worth the extra price you pay for paint over a box store. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Lowriderchic

What type of gel stain can I use??? Can a use a oil based one over my water based latex paint??? I looked for some gel stains but they were all oil based???


----------



## Lowriderchic

*Top doors done!*

:thumbsup:First of all thanks to everyone who posted to this thread. I have through trial and error....got the top doors done and I think they are stunning:thumbup:. I used a gel stain in a walnut color. Very very very tedious work but the end result is exactally what I was looking for. Hope you guys think so too. check em out.....:thumbup:


----------



## ConstantChange

Looks good. Nice work!


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Those came out great

I wish my cabinets were able to be glazed
BUt too small & not enough cabinets in our kitchen


----------



## Lowriderchic

*The Deed is Done!!*

First of all thanks to everyone who posted, offered advise, and left comments. I am glad to say that we are 99% done and I wanted to post the latest photos for yall. Here ya go :thumbup:.......Hope you will enjoy the pics


----------



## Lowriderchic

*More photos*

Here is some more photos...


----------



## Lowriderchic

*We are still alive!*

:yes: Lots of hard work and we are there man!!! We are still alive and well. Ha Ha Ha Remodling a kitchen will drive you insane! Baby steps, baby steps, :laughing: I am still partley sane..............


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Looks very nice !
Question, is that an electric stove...or wood pellet stove ?
I always understood that any wood/pellet stove needed at least 18" hearth to front/side sides to protect floor ?
After reading more maybe I'm thinking of an unlisted stove

So the Mfg states just that much on the front ?
I've heard the pellet stoves are different...that you can actually touch the front (while burning) ?


----------



## Lowriderchic

Thanks! Yep that is a pellet stove and it does not get "hot" on the outside and it is wonderful. As for the Mfrs recommendations on the size or clearance of the hearth pad we did not go by those:no:. Actually there used to be a wood stove there and it was sitting on a concrete pad and we got the pellet stove and when we redone the kitchen we just tiled over it. It does not get hot like other stoves. It is great and we love it!


----------



## bald1909

Could you please tell me the exact color of the products that you used?? I would like the exact same look for my kitchen cabinets. Thanks!


----------



## tpolk

excellent work :thumbup: amazing to me that people will intentionally make the crevases of their doors look like there is dirt in them. at my house with grandkids if we dont clean they start to look like that with no effort:laughing:


----------



## Lowriderchic

I used Benjamin Moore paint and I recommend it. It covers great and goes a long way. The cabinets are painted with BM "bare" (oc-98) and I used Minwax gel stain "Walnut" (606) in the cracks. The walls are BM "sweet orange" (2017-40) and "yellow haze" (2017-50). Thanks!


----------



## kahmic

*glazing kitchen cabinets*

so what did you eventually do? how did they turn out? i am in the process of glazing my kitchen cabinets and would like to hear how you managed and exactly the steps you took thanks


----------



## Pearl Painters

*Tips on Glazing Kitchen cabinets*

Glazed cabinets, when done well can really update and ad a custom look. We use Adi Color glazes over water based paint such as PPG Manor Hall and finish them with Rudd water based lacquer or Ben Moore Stays clear. Here are a couple of projects that we have completed... as well here is a link to our site to see many more decorative finishes for cabinets.

http://pearlpainters.com/index.php/cat/Interiors-welcome/cat_id/30545 

Enjoy!

www.PearlPainters.com
Pearl Painters Portland Oregon


----------



## Lowriderchic

Hiya Kahic, well first of all what kind of look are you wanting to get?? I wanted the glaze to be only in the crevaces of my doors so I used a gel stain. I did a practice door with the "all over glaze" and it was good too but not the look I wanted. Let me know and I will explain how I done both. :thumbup:


----------



## bluegardenfly

*finish types*

Your kitchen is fabulous! I love it! I am about to do the same to my cabinets. I am a fan of gel stain, I have used "old masters" throught my home as we move from room to room updating our 80's home. I was searching for posts that included gel stain over painted cabinets. So glad I found your thread. I am wondering about the finish types. for example- did you use water based primer, and water base paint, then gel stain- which is oil based, then what did you use for a top coat- and was it water or oil based?

Just as fyi, on the doors and trim that I have resurfanced I used oil based gel stain, and sealed with min wax water based sealer- worked great and looks great too! I was told to used the water base sealer- so that the wood would not yellow/darken over time. Thanks for the great info on your kitchen!


----------



## Lowriderchic

Thanks!!! I used water based for everything except for the gel stain which was oil of course. I used water based poly for the final finish. Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## Leah Frances

Cheers, to a great looking project. You should be VERY proud of your hard work turning out so nicely. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phiphi187

*Can you help me redo my cabinets?*

Hey

Just saw your post and pics, I am trying to tackle the same job with same or very similar results.

If possible could you guide me step by step so I know what to do, I have read so many things online and not sure which way to do it.

I know this was a year ago or more so sorry if you do not have time, I just wanted to ask a real person how they did it instead of a pro

Thanks

Jos


----------



## MrsW

Lowriderchic, Your cabinets looks great. Did you use a brush for your paint coat and what paint did you use?

You might consider installing Beadboard and/or architectural details like corbels or turned legs to the backside of your island to kind of pull together your new kitchen look. Very easy to do and adds a nice detail. You could then paint with the same techniques you used for the cabinets.
Nice job!


----------



## MrsW

Pearl Painters....Beautiful cabinets. Do you spray on the acrylic latex? I dont see any brush marks!


----------



## Lowriderchic

Sure! What do you need to know??


----------



## Lowriderchic

We sprayed everything so no brush marks.


----------



## tuuyen

*Instructions?*

Hi Lowriderchic! I love what you did with your cabinets! I would like to do the same look to my kitchen cabinets with the antiquing only in the crevices. Do you have any step-by-step instructions that you can email to me? Sorry, I'm over a year late as well!


----------



## redo-it-myself

Lowriderchic said:


> We sprayed everything so no brush marks.


Lowriderchic, You did a beautiful job on those cabinets! Wow! I'm about to do the same thing, but was going to use brush and roller. Until now, that is! *What* kind and make was the sprayer you guys used for your kitchen cabinets. There are so many different types that spray so many different ways. Hope you can help me with this one! Thanks!


----------



## juliec

*Drying/Waiting times*

Hi Lowriderchic
I love your cabinets!!! I am about to do some glazing on mine...but can not get any helpful advice (i think the guy at menards thinks i'm nuts!)
i have my cabinets (lowers) painted a florida key blue and would like to use gel stain in hickory over them...how long did you let the paint dry before you put the stain on?
Thanks so much!!
Julie


----------



## DIY-Her

nice job on the cabinets. I'm doing my upper cabinets now, still in the painting stage, but once done and wait the 30 days before glazing. Glad you mentioned gelstain. I asked a girl in Home Depot, and she told me I shouldn't use stain, glad it worked for you. 

Since it's been almost 3 years, would be interested to hear how well the painted doors held up  I hear pros and cons of putting poly over paint, so that's why I'm asking.


----------

